# 3 month focal 165fx review



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Well I've had rhe speakers for jus over 3 months now. The first 2 months I was off of work and spent hundreds of hours with them experimenting.

Firstly I'd like to say these speakers require break in to sound correct. Out the box their us something extremely unique about their sound. Mostly in the tweeter but the mid sounds a little hot in the mI'd range frquencies as well. Around 100 hours of play time and these traits seem to have disappeared when comparing them to a freshly installed set which I had the opportunity to do at a local shop.

My initial ration to this sound was not good. I actually Uninstalled them twice to put my stock speakers back in. I gave them a third shot and I'm damn glad I did.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

After the initial break in what these speakers can do is quite impressive. They are FAST. Little to no overhang. What little is their I truly believe is the fault of the amp, a jl xd 400/4.

Initially I started them out by amped on 75 watts per channel. At this power they are smooth but leave a little to be desired in the midbass reigion. Eventually I bridged the little jl amp to 200 watts per side and these speakers really opened up with the extra power. Midbass improved SIGNIFICANTLY.In my truck these are pretty midbass heavy.

Staging and imaging are excellent. These are by far the easiest speakers I've ever used to get a good stage with. Door mounter mid's , tweets on the dash. Add a little tune alignment and you wind up with a very strong stage that sits right at where the windshield meets the dash and eye level. Nothing draws your ear to the mids except very dry hard panned sounds. That's just the way it is though. Can't create a stereo image with just one speaker playing.
With little eq they are very warm while maintaining clarify and offer a lot of deapth.

The tweeters are very different sounding from any metal tweeter I've ever heard. They are the least metal sounding metal tweeter I've used. At no point have they ever sounded harsh. I'd call them an aquire taste . They want to give a distant soundstage and that's ok, it's just very different from the in your face sound I'm used to focal tweeters having.

If I had any real complaints it would be output. While not lacking I wouldn't consider the 165 loud by any means. At sq listening levels they just sound correct. Sometimes almost too correct. I wish i had a better amp and sub to run with these and I'm working on it. I'm very anxious to add the 3 inch mid. The set doesn't need it at all but if the smaller mid does what I think it will I will probably home on to these speakers for a few years. My only real gripe is price. Focal is not known for being inexpensive. They but a lot of extras into the fit and finish of their products and it shows but I can't help but feel we could get the sound quality at a much better price without the fancy looks.

If you are considering these I strongly advise you hear them first. Preferably a set with some good amount of time and power on them.


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

This is very encouraging. Iv had these sitting in my garage getting ready for a build. I shall speed it up!! Thank you for taking the time to do this. 


Driven round in a dipped lancer


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Kyle5521 said:


> This is very encouraging. Iv had these sitting in my garage getting ready for a build. I shall speed it up!! Thank you for taking the time to do this.
> 
> 
> Driven round in a dipped lancer


Mine, too, have been sitting in a box in my garage along w/my Zapco DC Ref 360.4. I think this has given me the impetus I need to get them installed in the f150 this weekend.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow did this babble really get posted in September with NOBODY responding to it? I know we can all be a little critical of our speakers and each other on this forum, but please do not make any judgements on these Focal speakers based on this review. I've never paid much attention to these speakers when I've heard them play before so I can't say he's wrong... But I would take it with a grain of salt.

I am wondering if this was an experiment in both spelling and the use of audio related vocabulary, strictly to see if he can use and spell all these words correctly. 

It is ok that the experiment failed because most great things come from repeated failures.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

sicride said:


> Wow did this babble really get posted in September with NOBODY responding to it? I know we can all be a little critical of our speakers and each other on this forum, but please do it make any judgements on these Focal speakers based on this review. I've never paid much attention to these speakers when I've heard them play before so I can't say he's wrong... But I would take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> I am wondering if this was an experiment in both spelling and the use of audio related vocabulary, strictly to see if he can use and spell all these words correctly.
> 
> It is ok that the experiment failed because most great things come from repeated failures.


What, exactly, is your goal here, sicride? What value are you adding to this post other than making it clear that you have your own judgement/opinion of Focal speakers in general and the OP's post in specific...both of which add zero value to this thread. The way I see it, he was unsure about them to begin with, gave them more power and a good break-in period, now he likes what he is hearing and makes a few observations to and on that point.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

My goal is to make sure people are not forming their opinions of these speakers based on this review. I have little feelings about these speakers, positive or negative. I am sure they are reasonably good, I don't think they fit my tastes is all. The reason I am commenting on the review is I feel some terms are not used properly and it makes very little sense to me. 

The op likes his speakers now. He has bought into the debatable concept of speaker break in making a transformational difference in the speakers sound. It sounds more like he convinced himself to like these speakers because he spent a lot.

Overhang as a sound characteristic... that's a new one. Over hung speaker is a design element.

Stage is at eye level where the dash meets the windshield? If that is the case they really need a booster seat and it doesn't really sound right fyi. Stage should be higher than that. Etc.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

I wish you the best in your endeavor.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

I would be interested in hearing your review when you have yours installed. Please let us know if you think they are transformed after break in.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

My install is going to have to wait a bit. That being said, I'm more than happy to give a post install review as well as a "x ammount of time down the road" review, too.


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

sicride said:


> Wow did this babble really get posted in September with NOBODY responding to it? I know we can all be a little critical of our speakers and each other on this forum, but please do not make any judgements on these Focal speakers based on this review. I've never paid much attention to these speakers when I've heard them play before so I can't say he's wrong... But I would take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> I am wondering if this was an experiment in both spelling and the use of audio related vocabulary, strictly to see if he can use and spell all these words correctly.
> 
> It is ok that the experiment failed because most great things come from repeated failures.



This guy is such a douche haha 

""Please don't make any judgements of these speakers based on this review""?

Wtf is a review for than

Last I checked, that's what most forums are based around. People opinions and reviews. 

And from that, you create your own judgments based on what you've read. 

Sounds like you gots some real beefs wit spellings in jenrural, and thems flax speeker pods. 

Go take your own ******** self and judgment of other people's judgment with many many grains of salt you salty douche. 

I'm sure I'll get a message from admin for this but he/she will be clapping while they read this post. 






Driven round in a dipped lancer


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

k Im sorri


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Without data...most reviews don't offer anything.

I agree with sicride...for different reasons.

I have a feeling a good tune will make most speakers brand name transparent to the audience. Same as always...you need the basics and proper band limiting based on install goals. I'd rather not fill in details and minutia though. Insert proverbial "search please"


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Without data...most reviews don't offer anything.
> 
> I agree with sicride...for different reasons.
> 
> I have a feeling a good tune will make most speakers brand name transparent to the audience. Same as always...you need the basics and proper band limiting based on install goals. I'd rather not fill in details and minutia though. Insert proverbial "search please"



This guy hahaha 

It's a review, it's his personal unbiased opinion on what he thinks of the speakers. 

He didn't even ask one question and he likes the way they sound, so he decided to share his experience

He likes the speakers and that's that. 

Get all your numbers and data ******** outta here. Anyone who spends any amount of time learning about DIYMA would much rather sit in the car and, (here's that word again) review what they are hearing with their actual ears than look at some bar chart or pie graph. 


Driven round in a dipped lancer


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you missed my point. There's a method to obtain the sound you want. You can learn or you can swap equipment over and over, hoping for the best.

I never said his speakers were good, bad, or his review had no place.

Good link...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3369217-post341.html


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Nah your missing everything lol


Driven round in a dipped lancer


----------

